# Room of Doom



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

It's exactly what it says it is. Apparently, a car audio store decided to create a unique demo experience back in the early 2000's? Some pretty cool semi-old school gear being utilized as well. Anyone have more info on this?

Room Of Doom


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks way more professional than the Bass Room here in CT. Theres an audio shop near me that has a small room with two car seats, a flip out deck, two sets of 6.5 components, and like eight Diamond 15s in ported boxes behind you. Pretty powerful bass but I was really disappointed. I actually talked to the guy who built it and he told me that the new owners ****ed it all up when they decided to replace all the gear with Diamond. I guess the room was built in the early 2000s with all Rockford gear.


----------



## MikeT1982 (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice!  I always had a dream to make a small soundprooofed room with a nice and stiff power supply equal to a HO alternator and many paralleled batteries, all done nicely. A nice chair and remote and all my brands of amp collection and ones I want, highs, and subs out and ready. I imagine grabbing a beer or coffee and sitting back and select hmm today Soundstream Reference Class A on highs and that old US Amps on bass for the night . Half hour later decide I'd rather a linear power on highs and a pro art (I don't own all of these lol) on bass, etc. the switching Relays controlled by voice control! LoL!! Just dreaming big


----------



## Spkrboxx (Jul 21, 2010)

I know the guy that has this, I go through his shop every once and a while. Next time I am down there I will ask him if I can snap some current pics. It is still there, still looks good.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Our local store has 32 twelves in a Walkin ''bandpass''box off of 1000 watts. Both the subs and amp are Memphis PR's. Cool at first but....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

cool lookin fab work. and all that O\S gear is sweet.


----------



## TampaIS250 (Nov 25, 2007)

At the spring break nationals back in the late 90s there was a room of doom and if I recall it was MMATS who had something similar, a bandpass "room" that was playing like a 20Hz tone. Felt like someone was just standing on your eardrums.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Spkrboxx said:


> I know the guy that has this, I go through his shop every once and a while. Next time I am down there I will ask him if I can snap some current pics. It is still there, still looks good.


Ronny's?


----------

